# My 510 got crushed by a Tree guys



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Easy fix? I have no idea where to start. Hood roof is dented up pretty bad. Back window is gone. Trunk bent up pretty bad too. I'm pretty pissed because the city decided to cut the roots earlier this year. I think thats why it fell.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

holy crap that sucks. i hope the city pays for the damages... :jawdrop:


----------



## b310turbo (Dec 14, 2004)

I feel sorry for you bro....


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

wtf!!!!!!! SUE THE CITY!!!!! those images make me want to cry........
by the way, just for future reference for everybody. stay away from trees...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh my

ive never seen anything like that (outside of joke websites)

thats scary


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

d'oh!

that sucks.

you could either cut a top off a junker 510, or make a convertable 510.

In either case it would seem that it's the city's fault for it falling over, but i wish you luck getting anyone to pay for it. your homeowners insurance is more likley to pay than the city.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no!!!!!!!!!!!! that sucks so bad! sorry


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks guys, yea i'm still waiting for a reply with my Ins. I was thinking the same about that chopping the roof thing and even making it a couple inches lower or something. I'm gonna go take some pictures with the tree off of it now. They just came the other day to pick up some of the stumps


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Here is some updated pics doesnt look good at all.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

chop the top down a couple inches
i think thats a great idea


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> chop the top down a couple inches
> i think thats a great idea


we have a winning idea! 
and looking at the size of the tree im supprised it didnt do more damage!







this is so cool!!!!!!! suspended perfectly for rally!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

My heart just sank..... sorry to see that... I really hope things work out for you!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

that's a tough car! you can totally fix that.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

hey i agree with b11 here. i believe it is fixable. other than that SUE THE CITY!!! thats BS man. hopefully you get enough money to get a full race car going for the season.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

What do you guys think they would do at a body shop. Bang out the dent or replace the whole roof? Or even cut out the dent and weld some sheet metal or something? I'm calling my Ins tomorrow morning they are lagging on getting back to me already.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that looks like it will need a roof skin and maybe the reinforcements or ribs (that go side to side)


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Oh man, that sucks. Chopping the top a few inches would involve custom glass and stuff, will probably be kind of expensive. Could have been worse, could have totalled the car. And park that baby in the garage or something from now on


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

bII said:


> Oh man, that sucks. Chopping the top a few inches would involve custom glass and stuff, will probably be kind of expensive. Could have been worse, could have totalled the car. And park that baby in the garage or something from now on



Yea once I started to think about it, the costs could end up being pretty high. I'm gonna look into getting the roof skin. Not sure if its going to be worth fixing or just finding another one all together.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey thanks for all your support guys. The fellas at 510realm.com helped me out a lot. Suggested I get inside and simply kick up with my feet. Most of the dents are pushed out back in place. Suprising the car doesnt look half bad considering. I'll post some pics of the results


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*updated pics*

Here is some updated pics after some leg power


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

but it'll never look right.
besides the amount of bondo it'd take to make it perfect would weigh you down

new roof skin!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

my goodness...thats a tough little car. Atleast it didn't fall on your house.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

All i can say is replace it with a new Roof skin, or, cheaper cooler mod, chop it! Make it into a convertable! LOL.
A Convertable 510 would be amazing, maybe even cooler looking than a Wagon 510.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

This person is parting out a 72 2-door and specifically mentions they have roof panels and glass: 

http://www.craigslist.org/sfc/car/55273055.html


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got back from out of town looks like i missed that posting thanks for looking out though conner. 

Funny thing right after I talked with my Ins and discussed how they couldnt help me I get a email saying they can help me. To take my car to get a quote and submit it. Wierd huh well ima follow thru on that see how it goes.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

That would be easy to work out of the metal. Hopefully the pillars and doors are ok. Otherwise that would be alot of work.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I think the pillars are ok. Geometrically they look even and if you were to slip a windshield in there wouldnt be a problem. The doors pare perfectly fine. I do need a new trunk that trunk is a done deal haha.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

It still is a good looking car. That top can be dollied out easy in about 2 hours of working the metal.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

for such a large tree falling on it, there really isnt that much damage. you should just fix it up, and paint it that hot classic dark green while your at it :thumbup:


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea once I get it running again ima take it to a body shop, see how much its gonna cost me.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hell if that would've been a new car it'd be flattened.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

It would have been like in the cartoons, wheels all butterflied out.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Nis, the crush isn't too bad at all. I've been looking more closely at it. Hey, hows the 4 door handling?


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

the bondo wouldent weigh too much.
its all in how much you apply and if you shrink the metal or no


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I have Garfield (the car) at my house/shop now. Overall, the stuff would only need about a good 8 solid hours of dollies and spoons. I hate bondo and filler. Usually use either new sheet metal or lead. Depends on how bad. The car has mostly large dents and they would straighten nicely. The only thing it needs right now, is the back window.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey man the 4dr is handling great. I took it to oakland successfully and it ran really good. It almost hit 200 degrees in the san jose stop and go traffic at 5pm but I made it thru. I ran home going about 80mph no problems at all. Fun car man. I'll be hitting up my girls brother soon to fix that quarter panel area. Oh and I got that rear window for you man when ever your able to come pick it up. I'll probably go check out the yard too see what is out there lately.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I went shopping around for some fuel level gauges today. The only one I found in stock in Fresno was a SunPro but it diddnt give the ohms. So I held off i'll probably get one off of ebayl. I also was looking at hooking back up the oil pressure gauge, I bought the little hose kit, see if I can get that hooked back up. Was there any reason that was not hooked up?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

It was hooked up, but at the gauge connection crimp, it was leaking. So I yanked the nylon tube out the block side and plugged it up, then just pulled the line inside until I had time to get the copper in there. Since your in the hotter weather and heavier traffic over there, keep an eye on the water level. Cause here, it never ever got above 180 even with the fan off. I say to check the level also, cause there is no catch can for the overflow. Which means you will just be loosing water and will overheat it also.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Got the copper tubing finally. Had a quick question for you Chris, were you running synthetic with the L20? I think I remember you saying that. I went and put some regular 10/30 and now I got a small leak, looks like its coming from the oil pan. I tightend the bolts they were a little loose, but I cant get to two of the bolts that are blocked by the clutch casing. Its bent in the way, I think I can reach em with a flex socket, i'll try that when I get a chance. But I was thinking maybe the oil change effected that mostly.

Oh also what would ya recommend for the hot Fresno summer


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I was using synthetic 20-50wt and purolator filters. They have more surface area for filtering, much better than Fram, hence the price. That filter should last 4-5 oil changes. 20-50wt for sure, I was double checking in the original owners manual and I'm pretty sure they even recommended 20-50wt for the L motor. So the thinner weight would slide through stuff. The pan gasket is known on those motors to leak, they get brittle and crack after abit. At autozone, they make a good pan and valve cover gasket by ROL. Its graphite and metal sandwiched, really good stuff. Also the drain bolt is known to leak, must tighten those pretty hard with the copper washer. You could install a lager fan 16" and instead of switch controlled, get the fan with the adjustable temp control to turn it on automatically at a certain temp. 

I wanted to run it by ya about the rear glass. I am free this saturday morning so far, if we were to meet in the middle. Would you be free? If not, what the best time.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll have to get back to you on that one. I will probably have to go to Turlock in the next week or two to train one of our reps. I could get back to asap when I find out what day they want me out there. That is right off 99 we could meet in modesto or something.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

no problem at all. I haven't started on the 510 yet. Just want to get the window ready to go in if I do need to. Yeah, Modesto would be fine. Let me know.


----------



## ChrisBulla (Dec 1, 2004)

man that SUCKS

-cb


----------



## Jebus23 (Jun 16, 2005)

deepest sympathys bro


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Its not that bad actually. It took 30 mins to dolly out the top with spoons and smackers, and about an hour for the trunk. Plus I french in the lid, so it sits close to the taillights. Then I'll start to pound a sheet of aluminum for it and reskin it for light weight. Next will be the hood, then the door panels. I hope to swap in a L20B and 5 speed soon. Just installing the Weber on the L16 and stock 4 speed. Heck, before it goes in for paint, I may fab in a nice sun roof and french in all the body lines and handles. So right now its all straightened out. Some bumps in the metal, would only need about 3 ounces of fiberglass.


----------

